# Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?



## Cathunter Jonas (18. Januar 2014)

Habe ne Frage die mir ein Freund aus Holland gestellt hat und ich beantworten konnte..

Mein Freund ist von Holland nach Deutschland gezogen und hat hier  Probleme sein Bootstrailer zu zulassen. In Holland werden für Trailer  keine Papiere ausgestellt und es gibt kein Tüv. Nun hat er das Problem  das er hier ohne diese keine Zulassung bekommen kann.

Der Trailer ist von PEGA H450 (der Hersteller kann ihm auch nicht helfen)

Er war mit dem Boot inkl Trailer bei der Dekra die ihm schon Unterlagen  ausgehändigt haben aber das Straßen verkehrsamt hat diese abgelehnt...  Sie sagten ihm das er damit zum TÜV Nord muss.

Die Dekra hat darauf hin die ausgestellten Papier wieder eingezogen.. |gr:

Zweites Problem ist das sie ihm gesagt haben das er mit nur mit dem  Trailer ohne Boot kommen muss. Tom hat aber für sein Boot kein  Liegeplatz und ein LUND Boot in der Garage abladen ist so ne Sache  ..|supergri

Wie ist in dem Fall die beste Vorgehensweise... Wie bekommt man ein Holländischen Trailer am leichtesten zugelassen???


Wäre Dankbar für Tipps von Euch. Vielleicht kennt sich damit jemand aus.

Gruss Jonas


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Edit... Kein Lund sondern ein Alumacraft aber das tut ja nixs zur Sache..

Hier ein Bild vom Trailer


----------



## Cathunter Jonas (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Bilder


----------



## simmi321 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Er braucht auf jeden Fall eine Achse und ein Zugmaul mit TÜV Zulassung . Die beleuchtungsanlage muss nach StVZO funktionieren dh. Lampen mit E Zeichen ... Und dann wäre vermutlich eine einzelabnahme fällig die so bei ca 200-300€ liegen wird .


----------



## GeorgeB (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

*myBait Bootshalle*

Krauza & Partner GbR
vertreten durch deren Gesellschafter, Frau Nicole Krauza und Herrn Marius Krauza
Weierstr. 100a
46149 Oberhausen
Telefon: +49 208-94 10 37 51
Telefax: +49 208-63 53 96 65

Die importieren die Dinger aus Holland, und müssten das ja eigentlich wissen.


----------



## scotch2907 (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Würde ich auch sagen,Zugmaul, Zugrohr und Achse müssen TÜV Zulassung haben, die Beleuchtung muß der StVZO entsprechen ( an Nebelschlussleuchte denken ) und dann ab zur Einzelabnahme. Wenn kein Typenschild dran ist würde ich mir ein Blankoschild besorgen und annieten weil du ja eine Fahrgestellnummer brauchst die dort eingeschlagen werden muß.
Solche Abnahmen sind regional unterschiedlich, im Westen mußt du zum TÜV und im Osten zur DEKRA.
Das Boot müßt ihr aber denke ich trotzdem abladen.


----------



## zorra (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Pega Trailer dürfte kein Problem sein da er in der Regel eine Deutsche Achse mit Typenschild drunter hat und in der regel auch eine Nr.die im rahmen eingeschlagen ist.....sollte die Achse nix haben haste ein Problem aber das glaube ich nicht da die NL-Bauer viele Deutsche Achsen verwenden......hat der Tüv keine Firmen Blätter vor liegen muss das Boot runter damit sie die Masse ermitlen können...ich habe drei Trailer durch gebracht aus NL...da sie alle Deutsche Achsen hatten...gekostet hat es 100euro....den Herkunftsnachweiss in Form eines Kaufvertrags brauchts natürlich.
gr.zorra


----------



## mantikor (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

tut jetzt nix zur sache aber das ist echt mal wieder richtiger amtsschimmel und typisch deutsch, ich dachte wir leben in der eu ^^


----------



## Ted (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Du wirst wohl das Boot vom Trailer laden und Beim TÜV ne Vollabnahme machen lassen müssen...


----------



## Vanner (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Boot muß zur Vollabnahme auf jeden Fall vom Trailer, das hatte ich auch schon. In den alten Bundesländern darf nur der Tüv die Vollabnahme machen, in den Neuen DEKRA und Tüv.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Hall
Habe heute meinen 10. Pegatrailer über den TÜV gebracht und angemeldet.
1. hier macht die Abnahme nur der Tüv aber nicht alle sondern nur die großen
2 Typenschild ist wichtig,bei Pega steht auch das Eigengewicht drauf, boot kann draufbleiben
3. Pega hat meistens keine Nebelschlußlampe,die muß dran,genau so wie Dreiecksrückstrahler am Radkasten.Und die Nummer muß eingeschlagen sein.4 Rücklichter dürfen nicht mehr als 400mm nach innen stehen.
sollte noch Fragen sei bitte PN
Ich bringe sie übern Tüv
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Wochenendangler (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Moin,

hat zwar jetzt nichts mit der Zulassung zu tun, aber eins interessiert mich schon: Nebelschlußleuchte?
Habe am normalen Anhänger keine Nebelschlußleuchte und am Trailer auch nicht und es gab noch nie Probleme mit dem TÜV????

Ok, hat sich erledigt, edit sagt gerade, dies gilt erst ab Neuzulassung 1991 bzw. Wiederzulassung nach Stillegung. Meine Anh. sind älteren Bj.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

ab Bj 97 muß die dran sein bei eine Vollabnahme





Wochenendangler schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat zwar jetzt nichts mit der Zulassung zu tun, aber eins interessiert mich schon: Nebelschlußleuchte?
> Habe am normalen Anhänger keine Nebelschlußleuchte und am Trailer auch nicht und es gab noch nie Probleme mit dem TÜV????


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*



Cathunter Jonas schrieb:


> Sie sagten ihm das er damit zum TÜV Nord muss.
> 
> Zweites Problem ist das sie ihm gesagt haben das er mit nur mit dem  Trailer ohne Boot kommen muss.



Also ich würde ja mit dem Trailer ohne Boot zum TÜV Nord fahren...


----------



## Schuppi 56 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*



Vanner schrieb:


> Boot muß zur Vollabnahme auf jeden Fall vom Trailer, das hatte ich auch schon. In den alten Bundesländern darf nur der Tüv die Vollabnahme machen, in den Neuen DEKRA und Tüv.


 
Alos irgend wo habt ihr da  was übersehen   denn in Achen die DEKRA  macht  abnahmen   die den  Holländischen tüv haben werdn auch in N R W  anerkann so wie um gekehrt  in NL;B und L  den  das sit eine EU Richtlinie  von 2012 die schobn teil umgeszt ist  so mit   Trailer  an der  grenze  auf Deutsches kurzzeit kennzeichen T Ü V machen und  heim ziehen   dann normal zulassen mit AC oder sonstigen Kennzeichen  Kannst gerne Bei D E KR A achen nach fragen   so whaben mir es auch gemacht  mit den Trailer P K W und L K W,s  .
Und solltest du das  Glück haben das  der  Trailer in  den Papieren  als erstzulassung  Kennzahl DE hatte  brauchst nur bei Re import die normale T Ü V untersuchung machen  also  sich  erkundigen  spart Geld 
lg


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Alos irgend wo habt ihr da was übersehen denn in Achen die DEKRA macht abnahmen die den Holländischen tüv haben werdn auch in N R W anerkann so wie um gekehrt in NL;B und L den das sit eine EU Richtlinie von 2012 die schobn teil umgeszt ist so mit Trailer an der grenze auf Deutsches kurzzeit kennzeichen T Ü V machen und heim ziehen dann normal zulassen mit AC oder sonstigen Kennzeichen Kannst gerne Bei D E KR A achen nach fragen so whaben mir es auch gemacht mit den Trailer P K W und L K W,s .
> Und solltest du das Glück haben das der Trailer in den Papieren als erstzulassung Kennzahl DE hatte brauchst nur bei Re import die normale T Ü V untersuchung machen also sich erkundigen spart Geld
> lg


Dann mußt du eine COC Nummer haben,dann ist deine Aussage richtig.
Da die Trailer von denen wir sprechen weder COC Nr. noch Papiere haben(bis 750 kg) ist das was du schreibst nicht möglich.


----------



## Fair-Fishing (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Hallo und Mion. Ich habe mir vor 4 Jahren einen Pega Trailer gebraucht in Holland gekauft,musste mit dem Trailer auf die Waage (also Wiegeschein )!! um das Gewicht zu ermitteln.Dan damit zum Tüv Nord  es muss der Tüv sein weil eine Neuabnahme gemacht werden muss,und das darf nur derTüv und kein DEKRA oder ähnliches dort wird wie schon gesagt eine Abnahme gemacht Vermessen die Länge und Breite Radgröße ect.pp das benötigt das Straßenverkehrsamt  für die Ausstellung der neuen Papiere.Zum Boot in der Garage.Ist ein Bootshändler bei euch in der Nähe??vielleicht könntet ihr euch dort einen Lagerbock ausleihen.  zu den Koten habe damals alles in allen ca. 175 € bezahlt.       gr.Fair-Fishing


----------



## forest27 (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Ich habe letztes Jahr meinen Hollandtrailer ohne Papiere beim Tüv zugelassen. Nach einer Vollabnahme beim Tüv  mit Boot auf Trailer  ! 
Wie schon gesagt wurde , muss eine Vollabnahme vom Tüv gemacht werden .


----------



## freibadwirt (8. März 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Hallo
also ich hab meinen Pega Trailer letzte Woche zugelassen. Mußte nicht zum tüv einfach zur Zulassungsstelle gegangen mit grünen Nummernschild alles ohne Problem.
Andreas


----------



## benihana (9. März 2014)

*AW: Bootstrailer aus Holland in DE zulassen..?*

Hi,

Die eigner haben leider in Holland selten Papiere zu kleinen Trailern. Bis 750€ Hängen die bloß einen doppler Nummernschild von Auto dran, ist dann auch darüber versichert. Habe inzwischen mehrere Trailer aus NL angemeldet, Papiere hatte ich nie dabei. 
Beim TÜV muss eine vollabnahme gemacht werden, oft auch noch Nummern eingeschlagen werden. Bisher hat es immer gut geklappt, ist aber halt auch Fahrerei. Boot kann draufbleiben, bei pega bekommt man in der Regel auch ein Art betriebserlaubnis, die ist beim tüven vorteilhaft. 

Gruß


----------

